# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Александр Дугин. Дeбил становится новой общественной нoрмой.

## tempo

P.S. Извиняйте, но раздел "Ты не один" показался мне самым подходящим местом для этой темы ))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYsjeq1lYxs

----------


## microbe

PostQuitMessage(0);

----------

